# Stocking a 75 gallon tank!!



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a few suggestions and just curious if they will work in a 75 gallon. Also open to an ideas, thoughts and opinions.

Here a few tank setups I've been thinking about;

1. Jack Dempsey pair, 5 giant danios
2. Jack Dempsey , Green Terror , 2 Convict males


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

3. Oscar, Jack Dempsey, 3 Convict males
4. Oscar, Jack Dempsey, 2 Firemouths
5 Red Devil, Salvini, Firemouth Convict


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm not sure how anyone else feels, but if you go with an oscar, I think that's about it for the tank. So for me, 3 and 4 are out.

Of all the combinations you have above, number 1 is the only one I'm sure would work ok.

GT can get nasty once they grow out a little, but if you got lucky, a dempsey might work - OR - convicts. Not both with the GT, imo.

Choice 5, I give the firemouth about a 1 in 100 chance of surviving. The sal and convict will probably spend their time hiding; although if you get a nasty sal (and that's not too hard to do), you might get some sneak attacks followed by a dash to safety.

A 75g is a nice tank for either one LARGE showcase fish, or a few smaller fish which get along. There's not enough room to deal with really aggressive fish in a community; unless you're happy seeing just the noses of the other fish. :lol:


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Agreed. All of your stocking suggestions are way overstocked except # 1. Take a look at the "cookie cutter" stocking suggestions in the library here:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_75g.php


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok so how about a jd, convict, firemouth ?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

That's much more reasonable and has the potential to work. Maybe look into adding some type of larger schooling species to act as dithers. A couple that could work well are Buenos Aires Tetras or Giant Danios.


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

CjCichlid said:


> That's much more reasonable and has the potential to work. Maybe look into adding some type of larger schooling species to act as dithers. A couple that could work well are Buenos Aires Tetras or Giant Danios.


Will zebra danios work?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Zebra Danios are much to small. They will surely be eaten.


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you! And thanks everybody for the quick replies!


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

cityboy415 said:


> Ok so how about a jd, convict, firemouth ?


I think that has fairly slim chance of working out well.
An aggressive cichlid community usually needs more then just 3 cichlids to work out long term. And the more aggressive the cichlid, the less chance such low numbers will work out well. Start with 5-6 cichlids, at least.
I've been on this forum since 2007.....and I have yet to see the success stories with such stocking advice :-? Where are they :x 
In fact many of those that I argued with about stocking......when they show their own tanks; they stock considerably heavier then I do and nothing at all like the advice they give! While some others failed with such low numbers......and now suggest even less :roll:

Consider some other cichlids as well, such as blue acara, severum, jewel cichlid, male kribensis, yellow lab ect. Instead of just the one convict, maybe consider 3 or more female convicts.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I can see 5-6 of the RIGHT cichlids (size and temperament) working out but #'s 2-5 are pretty unreasonable in my eyes. I'm a bit of a purist as well and do not like mixing continents. Of course, that's completely up to the OP. I also do not prefer "overstocking" simply to reduce aggression. I'd rather have an adequate sized aquarium that is well scaped to help reduce it.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, I don't see #4 as all that unreasonable. From my perspective, has somewhat better chance then just a JD, con and FM. A 75 gal. is large enough for an Oscar. It's definitely lighter stocking then a synspilum, pearsi and argentea in a 135 gal.....all of which typically get larger then most Oscars. That said, I do think the OP would be better off choosing smaller cichlids for a 75 gal.

No doubt, the larger the tank, the better the chance for any kind of stocking to work out well. Space is always at a premium in a cichlid tank. But a 75 gal. is a decent size tank for many cichlids.

A "well scaped tank" can mean different things to different people. I think for many people it's about aesthetics :lol: Fish need good shelter and they need swimming space. Sometimes breaks in the line of sight are needed dependent on circumstances/stocking. At least once the cichlids are large, all decor should be 100% functional because space is at a premium.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

When I make stocking suggestions I do so with the adult size and temperament in mind and assume that the person will be keeping those fish in that setup long term, unless stated otherwise. I don't plan on keeping my current stock in my 135gal long term, nor did I ever expect it to work when all of them are mature. My stock has evolved from day one and will continue to evolve as fish grow and mature, which has been stated time and time again in my thread.

For me, One of the joys in this hobby is indeed aquascaping. I enjoy recreating a tiny piece of nature in my home. With that said, although I want my setups to be pleasing to the eye, I also keep in mind the needs of the fish and incorporate them to the best of my ability. There is no reason why you can't achieve both.

cityboy, good luck with your new tank and update us once you get some fish in their! :thumb:


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

So I went with a firemouth , a convict and a JD (juvi) .. Still unsure about the dithers/target fish

Here's a video of my 75


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

For dithers or catfish i want them to be from the same region.. Any thought or suggestions?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

For regionally correct dithers, you're pretty much restricted to livebearers -- Mollies and Swords. There are species Central American Tetras, however they are rarely seen in the hobby. A common species that closely resembles them are Buenos Aires Tetras; which I can highly recommend as I had a school in my 135gal and they did great. They are a moderately sized tetra that is fast, tough and good looking.
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/hyphessobrycon-anisitsi/

As for catfish that are from Central America, you're pretty much out of luck. I'd suggest a Bristle Nose Pleco and maybe something like a Striped or Spotted Raphael Catfish.

With all that said, be sure to wait for your tank to completely cycle before adding anymore fish!


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

Here's a video Tank update


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Says it's got a copyright issue.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

CjCichlid said:


> There are species Central American Tetras, however they are rarely seen in the hobby.


Blind cave tetras are pretty common. I think they're ugly, though


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

I could use some help with my 75 gallon as well. I have a medium sized firemouth who has recently started showing some aggression. I used to have a convict pair in there with him and he more than held his own. I just purchased a small jack Dempsey about 2 inches (maybe slightly more). He's doing OK but gets chased now and then by the firemouth. My question is is there anything else I could add? I have since moved the convict pair to a 20 long where they are doing great. My lfs has hartwegi and Rainbows as a couple that they recommended could work. The hartwegi gets too big correct? Anything you guys can recommend?


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry, they also have red spotted severums...


----------

